# AN Cocoon "Five" Rescape 11/7



## Tony (Oct 26, 2007)

A couple a months ago my 2.5 gallon began to leak, so I sold all mosses, shrimps, CO2 kit and IKS Ph-Controller. Yesterday I finally bought a new nano, a Aquatic Nature Cocoon 5 (28 litres). Comes with hang on filter and one 18w fixture. Not enough so I bought an extra 18w fixture  

Planning on keeping it simple and run without CO2, only time will tell how that goes. NO ALGAE PLEASE !!! Easy Carbo worked really well in the 2.5g, no algae and all the 10 different mosses grew very well. So Easy Carbo one more time :thumbsup: May seem little cloudy since it only been 24h since i started it. Already have I also put in 1+2 Endlers, will be 3 more ahead and a few Crystal Black shrimp.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice start, will you be growing any other sort of plant?
and i think a lighter blue or white background would look better on that.


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2007)

I will try to keep it like this, to much work with a heavily planted tank.
It was either this or a lighter background, but both I and my girlfriend liked the marineblue better. It´s a adhesive decalsheet I cut to the right dimensions and attached with water and a few drops soap. Then scraped all the water and air out. And it was done when the tank was empty so little late to change now  Never thought about having a white background.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

with that much light you need CO2 or you WILL get algae.


----------



## Fishy_Fun (Feb 9, 2008)

i agree...but a great start non the less


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

While I agree that CO2 is a good idea, this is not really a high light tank. It is more of a medium light tank.


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2007)

Sad to hear that it probably doesn´t gonna work without getting algae :icon_cry:


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Minimum Light Threshold people!!  

Read: http://www.rexgrigg.com/mlt.html

Looks nice BTW Tony


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2007)

mrbman7 said:


> Minimum Light Threshold people!!
> 
> Read: http://www.rexgrigg.com/mlt.html
> 
> Looks nice BTW Tony


By that you mean :icon_ques


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

What he means is that you cannot go by the watts per gallon rule in small and very large tanks. By the wpg rule, you have around 5 wpg. This would make your tank very high light. However, if you examine more closely, you will find that your tank is medium light. Assuming each 18w bulb has around 1200-1300 lumens (by a quick google), and that you have about 120 sq in of surface area (also by googling your tank manufacturer), you will find that you have around 20 LSI. If you read through the link to Rex Grigg's site, you will understand how this leads to the conclusion that this is a moderate light tank.

Even so, CO2 is highly recommended, and you are pushing the boundaries of where it is necessary. Make sure to keep up with your Easy Carb (I assume this is similar to Flourish Excel) dosing.


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2007)

The tank got it´s CO2 after all


----------



## trev (Mar 2, 2008)

i really like this aquarium, wondering.. how did you get the tom deco lights?? do they sell them seperately?? 


love the woodscape, good use of the small rock, looks great!


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2007)

One of the lights came with the tank, and the other was sold separately.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

Probably the best small tank i've ever seen!!


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

Your welcome.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow, that tank looks really good now.


----------



## chizamp (Apr 12, 2008)

Do you have a heater in there? Also, where did you purchase your co2 equipment?


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2007)

No heater, just ugly with a heater in such small tank, temp is ok anyways.
I bought the regulator used and the glassware is from www.aquaessentials.co.uk


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i'm loving the blyxa in the center.
oh and your equipment is very well arranged too. i like the CO2 system there espescially the way the can hanged on the wall.


----------



## mahoro (Dec 18, 2007)

Tony said:


> One of the lights came with the tank, and the other was sold separately.


where can i get those lights from?


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG I love this! So simple, yet so perfect!


----------



## ebilpanda (Jan 25, 2006)

yea id like to find those lights somewhere here in the U.S.

nice setup


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Sweet tank!


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

how big is that Co2 tank and how much was it?
BTW great tank love the plant in the middle


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you all !!
connordude27: dont know the exact size of the CO2 cylinder, I got it for free, it cost just a few dollars to refill and I expect it to last about a year in my small tank.

I think the tank is most beautiful at this moment, not to skinny and not to overgrown, wish I could push a button to stop the growth :icon_smil 
Took some new pics, it´s grown a bit since last :wink:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

wow!!!! thats looking incredible!!!!! still got the snails in there?


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2007)

I threw the big ones out, there are babies everywhere so I dont want any more now. Gonna let the small ones grow  And still no fish, waiting for my lfs to get Boraras brigittae. Hope I get them this week.


----------



## ChadEmrick (Jun 21, 2008)

That looks amazing! wow


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

would look a lot better without a background


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2007)

Raimeiken said:


> would look a lot better without a background


Seriously doubt that, it´s a birdsnest of cables and timers behind the tank. And you would see the ugly hob filter aswell. Maybe a white background, but that wont be changed at the moment. I might rescape in i while to Iwugami, then I can change background.

Finally got some fish yesterday, 9 Boraras urophthalmoides is now swimming in the tank :thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Stunning tank! What are those lights?


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

I really like the mix of blyxa and the moss, so simple yet perfect. 

How big do the Boraras urophthalmoides get. I have a 10 gal and I want about 10 to 15 small schooling fish in there. I am looking for the smallest possible schooling fish I can find. I have looked at pygmy rasboras and and micro bararas. Are they the same as Micro Boraras?


----------



## tirtha1979 (Jun 22, 2007)

Am simply stunned seeing the evolution. It's just ultimate. Just a bumb question. What kind of Mosses did you use in this tank?? And what was the first plants you have used in place of blyxa while starting the tank?


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Nice tank. What kind of moss is that? Subscribed.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

WOW! The growth in there is amazing! I have to say I like the background blue color, to me it's kind of a cool illusion that i'm looking at a tree on bright sunny, windy day....but then it's also underwater...very cool!


----------



## scilence (Mar 13, 2007)

that's one sexy tank u got there


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2007)

Did a rescape two days ago since it was to owergrown, simply couldnt see the fish  Threw out the wood and javamoss, the Blyxa japonica has grown a lot since the start so i just kept the best of it and threw the rest.
Put some more sand in to it to get a nice slope along with three minilandscape (seiryu stones) Also kept a tiny piece Utricularia gibba to cover the suction cup holding the temperature probe. Last but not least i changed the blue background to a white and voila i can now see my fish :thumbsup: Looks a lot better on real life than on picture.


----------



## Andrewtfw (Dec 30, 2006)

Alright, you have inspired me. I have been considering a nano tank for some time now. After seeing yours, I guess it is time to make it happen. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow tony thats a big change. It looks really good for being in there for only 2 days. But I don't like how you threw away the nice peices of wood. :icon_cry:

Wonder whats it going to look like when it is grown in. Right now I can't see the stones. lol

Also do you plan to have any forground plant.


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2007)

Ofcourse i kept the wood, just dont use it, cant throw away such nice pieces  Live you see the stones very well, the photo should have been taken more from above. I was planning to add HC but i cant get some here, seem to be hard to get by.


----------



## p3md (May 12, 2008)

I like this one better.

Well done


----------

